# Curved Wood Beam connection to I-beam



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

Hello,

I need some sort of tie (or strong tie) or something else to connect an I-beam that sits horizontal on top of a wall to a curved wood beam that is going to provide the framing for the ceiling or roof. I might leave the curved beam exposed as part of the ceiling, haven't decided yet.Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

bolts..............


----------



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

The curve of the beam will expose the bolt, which we are trying to avoid. We would like some type of cap or tie in to go in between the I-beam and curved beam to hold the two together.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe something along these lines..... instead of attaching to a post attach to the I beam.


----------



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

something more along the lines on what is in this picture, but accounting for the fact that it will be sitting on a metal I-beam


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Have the brackets welded onto the I beam. We have unusual brackets fabricated and welded on all the time. You could also drill holes and bolt them on.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

well, a picture is worth a thousand , words..


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

jaydee said:


> well, a picture is worth a thousand , words..


That last picture was not even worth a thousand turds.

I have no idea what Phil the OP is talking about or describing to us.

Sketch it out or something so we understand.

We will probably end up suggesting you go to an engineer and have it spec'ed and drawn for you.

That is what I would have done before asking us lame-brains on this forum.

Andy.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> That last picture was not even worth a thousand turds.
> 
> I have no idea what Phil the OP is talking about or describing to us.
> 
> ...


How to attach an arched glulam to the top beam of a steel moment frame, without an "exposed bolt", and presumably without any wood bolted to the top of the steel.

Unless this building will be on the moon or some other low-gravity place (for example Green Bay), I would expect to need an engineer's stamp, and would go right there.


----------



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

In the last picture pretend that the beam the curved wood is sitting on is an I-beam. 

Here is an artistic photo. I need something to attach the I-beam to the curved beam


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

muskoka guy said:


> Have the brackets welded onto the I beam. We have unusual brackets fabricated and welded on all the time. You could also drill holes and bolt them on.


Here's your answer


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

packerphil4 said:


> In the last picture pretend that the beam the curved wood is sitting on is an I-beam.
> 
> Here is an artistic photo. I need something to attach the I-beam to the curved beam


All right, I'm curious. What is the span of that roof? A 7 1/2" deep arch member isn't that deep. What will be preventing the walls from spreading? or that steel beam from tipping over?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

If it is critical that the fastener be close to invisible, then that requires the bolt to be vertical thru the GLB, with the GLB landing in some saddle or the such. A archy, engineer or detailer could supply the detail


----------



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

My drawing is terrible, the 7.5'' is supposed to be the width of the curved beam, not the height.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Does this application have an engineer?


----------



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

Next drawing. The part in black is what I need. It will be bolted onto a 5.5 inch wide I-beam and be bolted into both sides of the curved wood beam. What's this piece called? Some sort of bracket?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Phil, I don't believe you're a contractor.


----------



## packerphil4 (May 29, 2015)

I work for a contracting company on the financial side of things. I am rarely involved in the actual work, but was assigned the task of finding us a bracket of some sort to put all this together


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Phil, I don't believe you're a contractor.


It's obvious that he's a draftsman


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Curved Wood Beam Connection To I-beam*

I think you're going to need some brackets welded up. Shouldn't be too hard or pricey. How tall is the curved beam? Basically three pieces of metal to create a saddle. The bottom should be longer than the width of the beam by enough so you can drill and bolt it to the I beam. Or just weld it to it

This has already been suggested


----------

